# كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

كيفية تحضير الجن


باختصار كدا ازاى تستعين بالجن للأستعانة به فى بعض الأمور او انو ينفذلك طلب ولا حاجة 







أولا تجيب بيضة مسلوقة و تكون بردة تحطها فى كباية مياه و تحط فى المياه دى زعتر و تسبها 5 ايام بعدين تاخد الكباية دىو لازم يكون البيت عندك فاضى او يستحسن ان المنطقة تكون هادية يعنى احسن وقت يكون الفجر علشان الناس بتكون نايمة و تكون لوحدك فى البيت 






و بعدين تجيب بخور من عند العطار و تجيب معاه حاجة اسمها عين العفريت دا بخور بردو بس اسمو كدا 





تبخر البيت كله و بعدين تدخل التواليت تروح مطلع البضة مقشرها و تسبها فى اى ركن من اركان التواليت 






و المياه اللى فيها زعتر ترش بيها فى التواليت على الأرض 





و بعدين تولع شمعة على باب التواليت و تطفى النور كله 




و تدخل التواليت و تاخد نفس طويل بس اعمل حسابك اهم حاجة انك متخفش علشان لو خفت الجن او الخادم اللى هيطلعلك ممكن يأذيك لو انت خايف منه 




و تاخد نفس طويل و تقول بصوت عالى اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه



تستنة بتاع 4 ثوانى و تقول اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه بصوت اعلى 






و بعدين تقول اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه تانى 











هتلاقى الباب بيخبط 








متبصش فى اى اتجاه تانى ولا تخرج علشان فى الحالة دى الخادم ممكن يطلعلك يأذيك لا قدر الله 












تقول ااااااااااااااه تانى هتلاقى الباب بيخبط تانى بس المرة دى اجمد






استمرررررررررررر















ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه











كمان 














اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

















احسن شوية 














ااااااااااااااااه




























و بعدين هتلاقى الباب اتكسر و ناس يامه دخلوا عليك و يقولولك 






/










/














/








احترم نفسك شوية بأه عايزين ننام ​


----------



## Marian_91 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلها طريقة فعالة
بس لييه الجن مش جه
هو بيخاف ولا ايه ؟؟
^_^
ميرسى كتيير مرمر و ربنا معاكى
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

هههههههههههههههههه
هو اكيد الجن جه يا ماريان 
على العموم ابقى جربى الطريقة وقوليلنا جالك ولا 
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم فى النهايه الجن هيطلع ولا لاء 
مرسى جدا يامرمر على الموضوع الذيذ ده 
ربنا يباركك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

أيه يا كوكو مانت المفروض تجرب وتقولى 
بس أنشاء الله هيطلع متقلقش 
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

*خلاص هجرب واقولك 
بس كده انا هتفضح فى العماره الالى انا ساكن فيها 
ولا اجربها فى سكن الجامعه 
ياااااااااااااه ولو طلع كمان دى تبقى مصيبه ادخله ازاى تانى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده نورك ياباشا ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مصيبة لو طلع... خلاص يا كوكو لما يطلع لك أبقى ابعتهولى 
وانا مستنيـــــــــاه ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

*اه اعترفتى بالسانك انوا مش هايطلع 
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس لو طلع هبعتهولك  وبسرعه كمان 
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

ماهو أنا بصراحة مجربتهاش الطريقة دى 
جرب أنت بقى 
وأبعتلى العفريت على الجاااااااهز 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

*بتجربى فيا يعنى 
خلاص انا اخدت قرار انى هجرب الموضوع ده 
وهبعتلك العفريت 
بس اوعى تخافى منه 
على فكره انا مش بخاف من العفاريت 
الا لو كانت الدنيا ظمله  ولو نور يكون الخوف اكتر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## adryano (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

هو ممكن يطلع مخصوص علشان البيضة

مش خسارة البيضة

وسعادته مش عايز رغيف معاها بالمرة

يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه و ميكونش الدكتور مانعه من السمك والبيض

احسن الناس دى زعلها وحش

شكرا يا مرمر وياريت طريقة طاقية الآخفه


----------



## peace_86 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

ههههههههههه..
موضوع جامد.. شكرا


----------



## assyrian girl (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

*hahahhaahah very funny am gonne try it lol

thank you so much

God bless you​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



adryano قال:


> هو ممكن يطلع مخصوص علشان البيضة
> 
> مش خسارة البيضة
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
دمك خفيف بجد يا adryano علشان كده هبعتهولك 
اى خدمة يا جميل 
طاقية الاخفاء بقى انتظر العدد القادم
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



peace_86 قال:


> ههههههههههه..
> موضوع جامد.. شكرا



ميرسى لمرورك يا peace ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



assyrian girl قال:


> *hahahhaahah very funny am gonne try it lol
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> God bless you​*



ميرسى لمرورك assyrian girl ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## adryano (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> دمك خفيف بجد يا adryano علشان كده هبعتهولك
> اى خدمة يا جميل
> طاقية الاخفاء بقى انتظر العدد القادم
> ...



ده نورك مرمر يلا شدى حيلك معايا فى موضوع الطاقية

احسن مزنوق فيها حبتين ولك الخلاوة يا عسل

ولو انى اشك انك تعميليها  اخرك عفروتو زغنون

هههههههه نهارك زيك ( عسل )


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



adryano قال:


> ده نورك مرمر يلا شدى حيلك معايا فى موضوع الطاقية
> 
> احسن مزنوق فيها حبتين ولك الخلاوة يا عسل
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يااااااااااااااااااه
أنا بردوا بتاعت عفروتو زغنون :smil8:
وبعدين اهم حاجة ييجى العفريت وخلاص صغير كبير بقى مش مهم 
اهم حاجة انه ييجى...
حاضر هشوفلك نظام طاقية الاخفاء طالما انك مزنوق فيها 
بس انت قول يارب هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لكلامك يا جميل​


----------



## adryano (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يااااااااااااااااااه
> أنا بردوا بتاعت عفروتو زغنون :smil8:
> وبعدين اهم حاجة ييجى العفريت وخلاص صغير كبير بقى مش مهم
> ...



ياااااااااااااااااارب

اقولك حاجة حلوة طالما انك هتساعدينى  

نشترك احنا الآتنين فى الطاقية انا عليا القماش و

التفصيل وانتى عليكى بودرة العفريت (حطى عفروتو 

الزغنون فى الخلاط وجففيه )على ما اخلص الطاقية

ايه رأيك  :smi420:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ادريانو وانا موافقة 
يلا زى بعضه شكلك غلبان ومحتاج مساعدة 
بس قولى الاول...
عايز تعمل بيها ايه طاقية الاخفاء دى ؟
لازم اعرف قبل ما ابدء احضر العفريت علشان هما مش بييجوا بالساهل 
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

هههههههههههههههه
طيب ممكن اعرف ايه لازمه البيضة دى 
هو هيطلع جعان ولا ايه 
ميرسى للموضوع​


----------



## adryano (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

يعنى كدة بداية محتاج شوية فكة أمشى بيهم نفسى كام مليون كدة باليورو

والدولار طبعا وبلاش اسمه ايه ده بتاع الفقرة ده اللى عامل ز عفروتو بتاعك 

ايوة اسمه جنيه جن ياخده هههههههه ماشية مع الموضوع

انتى عارفة الشتا داخل ونفسى نفسى اشتى في موزمبيق

ومش هنساكى ابقى احول لك شوية اشعة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



adryano قال:


> يعنى كدة بداية محتاج شوية فكة أمشى بيهم نفسى كام مليون كدة باليورو
> 
> والدولار طبعا وبلاش اسمه ايه ده بتاع الفقرة ده اللى عامل ز عفروتو بتاعك
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا ده انا كده هساعدك اوووووى طالما انك مش هتنسانى 
فى الحاجات دى...
بس ده احنا كده عايزين عفاريت مش عفريت واحد 
يا مسهل يارب
هههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

يااااااااااااااااااااااه ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 

هو كل واحد مزنوق مزنوق قوى كدا يعنى هيشتغلنا ويقول رايح اطلع العفريت بس يقدر يريح نفسه الاول وبعد كدا نشوف حكايه العفريت 
معلش هنعديها

ويا صاحبه الموضوع اتغطى كويس وحيات الغالين عندك هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

*انا دلوقتى بس عرفت ايه السر فى خفة دمك 
انتى يا ماما عليكى عفريت كوميدى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روحى لأبونا خليه يطلعهوليك
ولا اقولك بلاش خليكى كده احلى 
ههههههههههههههه

منوره بموضوعاتك يا 
عفريته​*:yaka: :yaka:
:beee:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة حكاية العفريت الكوميدى دى 
ماشى يا يوحنا مقبولة منك 
بس عارف لو كان حد تانى قالها غيرك....
أكيد كنت هعديها له بردوا
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا بجد لكلامك وأنا لو مواضيعى منورة 
يبقى بسبب الاعضاء الحلويين اوى اللى زيك كده​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

يابااااااااااااااااااااااااشا 
ايه الردود الجامدة دى 
هو العفريت العاقل حضر ولا ايه
ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييى كتيير
 على المجاملة الرقيقة دى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

ههههههههههههههههه
ايوة صح يا يوحنا ده ميعاد العفريت العاقل 
لو تحب باقى مواعيد العفاريت اوك 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## gift (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

:15_3_35[1]:


----------



## fayse_f (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

مرموره انتي ليه معتقده ان الي هيجرب الوصفة ده هيكون راجل مش ممكن يون وحده ولي ده لازم يكون
راجل وده مش تحذير لاخواني الغلابه يعني 
لقد اضفتي البسمة لنا ادعو الله ان يبارك حياتك واشكرك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



fayse_f قال:


> مرموره انتي ليه معتقده ان الي هيجرب الوصفة ده هيكون راجل مش ممكن يون وحده ولي ده لازم يكون
> راجل وده مش تحذير لاخواني الغلابه يعني
> لقد اضفتي البسمة لنا ادعو الله ان يبارك حياتك واشكرك



شكرا لمرورك يا fayse_f ونورت الموضوع يا جميل ​


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*

بأمان عارف انها اشتغالة بس قلت اقراهل وطلعت حلوة شكرررررا يامرمر :t33:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيفية تحضير الجن....ادخل وقوى قلبك*



مايكل مايك قال:


> بأمان عارف انها اشتغالة بس قلت اقراهل وطلعت حلوة شكرررررا يامرمر :t33:



*ههههههههههههههههههه
ياواد يا جامد أنت :t16:
ههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا مايكل بهنيك على انك عرفت انها اشتغالة 
ويارب اعيش واشتغلكم كمان وكمان 
ههههههههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع يا عسل*​


----------

